# Help...



## Babydust2014 (May 16, 2014)

Hi Girls,
I am patiently awaiting for my period to begin (due wed 24th) to syncronise my cycle with the recipient as I am a donor with ivf treatment. I am a little confused over how this will work and worried a holiday I have had booked for a year may clash with treatment.
I have been told to start the pill day one of my period and then call them to let them know I have done so. Now I know ivf will start day 21 of my cycle but does that mean the same cycle or do I need to be on the pill a month and then we start the next cycle once me and the recipient have both had a period?
If it's the same cycle am I right in thinking that they halt my hormones for that 21 days and then 10-12 days stimulate the ovaries with egg collection being 36 hrs after that? and then transfer 5 days after that time brining me to 4th of August. I am thoroughly confused and it's driving me insane figuring it out and not sure I will sleep with it rattling in my head :/
If you have followed this far and are not confused please let me know your thoughts.
p.s my holiday is booked for 8th of august for 1 week.
Thanks


----------



## olivepuppy (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi, your are pretty much at the same phase as me, I have been given these dates as a rough idea. Period due 20th June, got for pill scan 18th July, last pill 20th July, start nasal spray 21st July, start stims 29th July, next scan 4th Aug, scans every 2-3 days from then aiming for egg collection around 11th Aug, so that would suggest if your was the same you would scanned on the 8th and then have to go in for scans every 2-3 days during your holiday. I think you need to speak to them and let them know about the holiday and start next month?

Unless I have confused dates!


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi I didn't want to read n run and I'm a lil confused about ur dates 
But I can try n help u out with treatment timings 
1st u will start pill until ur matched can take longer then one sleeve of the pill and u could end up taking the pill back to back for a couple of months, once matched the clinic will decide when to stop u and then u will start the down regulating which is normally for about 14 days but depending on how well ur body reacts u may do it for a lil longer, then on e ur at the right stage u will then start stimming which is usually for about a wk or just over a wk wiv scans every 2-3 days u normally get about 3scans in b4 ur booked for egg collection u less u need to stimm for a lil longer (again going by ur body) once ur ready egg collection will b booked so u would do ur trigger shot and then 36hours later u will have egg collection then depending on how well n how many eggs u have u will either have a day 3 transfer or day 5 transfer. Then it's the 2wk wait for the pregnancy test 

I hope I've helped and not confused u but good luck xx


----------

